
Need a Pirate Bay Proxy? DuckDuckGo Best Option, Says Google - caution
https://torrentfreak.com/need-a-pirate-bay-proxy-duckduckgo-best-option-says-google-200829/
======
1f60c
TL;DR: For some reason, the top result for "pirate bay proxies" on Google is a
search for the same using DuckDuckGo.

